# New Wheeelz



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well I was going to go lower after this last show coming up on Sunday. Over winter planned on cutting the rear bag setup down, BUT new wheelz may hold me back.
I can do bigger lips in the front and stay where im at in the rear. 
Rear quater sitting on tire. 
17x8 - 195/40
17x9.5 - 205/40
Dumb question, but if i cut the rear setup down would i be able to tuck the wheel? basically would it camber in more since i be going lower or is stuck where its at because before it can camber in more i hit the tire?








































I still have to notch frame(it is only self notched from previous coilovers). What you think?


----------



## M1-80 (Feb 15, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Lovin that mate


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (MKV DarkstaR)*

love the wheels but i still dont think 17s look good on mk5s


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: New Wheeelz (JTIgirl422)*

think thats sitting really well on the 17s notch the front and get that lower first imo, reverse rake is illegal don't ya know!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: New Wheeelz (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_think thats sitting really well on the 17s notch the front and get that lower first imo, reverse rake is illegal don't ya know!

well fronts usually look lower. Maybe its the picture. Im pretty low in the front. Frame is notched almost 1/2 way already so not much more needs to be done. 
I dunno... tomorrow im redoing the whole trunk setup. need more room.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: New Wheeelz (JTIgirl422)*

those wheels look awesome and sit very well. what are they 5x112?
it not often you see slant lips on 17". I remember your car from air affair and I really dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif new wheels check all my boxes


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: New Wheeelz (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_those wheels look awesome and sit very well. what are they 5x112?
it not often you see slant lips on 17". I remember your car from air affair and I really dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif new wheels check all my boxes

yea your car is AWESOME... lol made me wanna get a audi avant. They are 5x112, not slant lips though.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: New Wheeelz (JTIgirl422)*

the tires r to small for a mk5 
and the camber is not going to just come in
car looks sick tho i wish i traded when u wanted too


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 6:29 AM 10-18-2008_


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

danm!!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

Looks great


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: New Wheeelz (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_the tires r to small for a mk5 
and the camber is not going to just come in
car looks sick tho i wish i traded when u wanted too

_Modified by GTI337DUB at 6:29 AM 10-18-2008_

I dunno I like it.... i usually don't like 17's on a mk5 but this is third set on there and I like these the best. 
RS's can always pull anything off, they are such a classic wheel!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: New Wheeelz (JTIgirl422)*

This is the camber i need, i wanna tuck the **** out of the rear (not to crazy like some but tucking more)


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

don't think that you are going to get the rear any lower without pulling the fender a slight bit. if done right, probably wouldn't even be noticed. doesn't look like you need much.
looks to me that the reason the front appears to need to go lower is just an illusion from the different sized wheels / tire stretch.
my $.02..
looks good the way it is sitting though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 18Tdesign at 2:36 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

yea im thinking of either rolling them a tiny bit or pulling them... i haven't decided yet. 
Got half the trunk redone already so should be much nicer!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

very nice


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: New Wheeelz (JTIgirl422)*

how does it look at cruising height?
those little wheels look nice when it is on it's belly, but how about moving?


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: New Wheeelz (18Tdesign)*

the car lookes amazing today at Show and Go. Don't change them at all.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: New Wheeelz (18Tdesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18Tdesign* »_how does it look at cruising height?
those little wheels look nice when it is on it's belly, but how about moving?

I dunno lol. I don't get to look at my driving away often.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: New Wheeelz (JTIgirl422)*

looking sick to me


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: New Wheeelz (JTIgirl422)*

PIMP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: New Wheeelz (#1 S T U N N A)*

looks good!
you can either have an alignment shop put negative camber in the back or have a friend help you


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: New Wheeelz (f_399)*

those look good, i dont think ur gonna be able to tuck those even w/ camber, and if u camber them too much ur gonna destroy the tires quickly. i would look more into shaving the back of the wheel like 3-4mm and cambering only a little bit.


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: New Wheeelz (Santi)*

not a bad idea.
..or just leave it alone. it looks great as is!
besides. if you already have the front as low as you can, all you will accomplish is negative rake.
just realized, i do not remember reading about the question being answered, so just in case:
...or is stuck where its at because before it can camber in more i hit the tire? (YES stuck)
oh, and so, obviously you don't get to see your car pulling away often, but what I was asking is, could you please post a photo of it air'd up to the height that you normally drive?


_Modified by 18Tdesign at 1:47 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

yea i suppose i could get a picture


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

damn, whats next? a8 monoblocks?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_damn, whats next? a8 monoblocks? 

yea im gonna downgrade... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

i thought you were just covering every played wheel?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_i thought you were just covering every played wheel? 

Alright this is all im going to say because I LOVE when people say RS's are played. 
*RS's are a classic wheel and forever will always be a classic. No mater what year, or model these look good on any. They are OEM wheels, will always be used for the OEM+ look people go for. Some may say played but that is just stupid in my opinion. RS's and RM's will forever and always be the best OEM wheels made for VW and will continue for many many more years to come wether you like it or not. I had them on my mk2, my husband has them on his corrado, and an old corrado he used to have, i have friends with them on a beetle, mk1, mk3 etc. They work with anything and can be changed to be different from everyone else.*


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

jaw
dropping


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Castor Troy* »_jaw
dropping

the car or my statement?? lol


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Alright this is all im going to say because I LOVE when people say RS's are played. 
*RS's are a classic wheel and forever will always be a classic. No mater what year, or model these look good on any. They are OEM wheels, will always be used for the OEM+ look people go for. Some may say played but that is just stupid in my opinion. RS's and RM's will forever and always be the best OEM wheels made for VW and will continue for many many more years to come wether you like it or not. I had them on my mk2, my husband has them on his corrado, and an old corrado he used to have, i have friends with them on a beetle, mk1, mk3 etc. They work with anything and can be changed to be different from everyone else.*

Yea, I'm aware. I had them 6 yrs ago.


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

is anyone ever gonna try and you know. not be boring.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Yea, I'm aware. I had them 6 yrs ago. 


okay well then shut the f*ck up...








did you have a point cause i think i missed it then.


----------



## GingerBreath (Mar 17, 2000)

*Re: New Wheeelz (JTIgirl422)*

You really are in love with yourself, aren't you?


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: New Wheeelz (GingerBreath)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GingerBreath* »_You really are in love with yourself, aren't you?

again poitless people posting in the thread. I got my answers so just drop it!


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: New Wheeelz (JTIgirl422)*

ha i love your car. and it something to be proud of so really who cares what people say.


----------



## r3s1st4nce (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: New Wheeelz (96Mk36)*

is this what your looking to do? this guy might be able to answer your question. yostuhfoo. your car looks great buy the way looks way better than with the mercs the bbs def set your car off!


















_Modified by r3s1st4nce at 7:38 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: New Wheeelz (r3s1st4nce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r3s1st4nce* »_is this what your looking to do? this guy might be able to answer your question. yostuhfoo. your car looks great buy the way looks way better than with the mercs the bbs def set your car off!

















_Modified by r3s1st4nce at 7:38 PM 10-30-2008_


wait a tic..... i might be high from sleep deprivation but didn't you bag on merc and bbs rs's and air ride a while back..?


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, he did


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_yeah, he did

not randy, I was talking about the chick with the sage green bunny..


----------

